# 1 or 2 cockapoos



## carrol (Nov 30, 2013)

hi all. I have a 7 month old cockapoo called rosie, I have been advised to get another to keep her company when I'm out. what are your views on this please, is two better than 1 thank you xxx


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

2 is better than 1, but it's twice the cost/work so you need to be up for the extra effort.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to play devils advocate - but two is not always better. Molly would probably still be in her original home if her owners had not decided to get another puppy. 

They got another pup, there were problems between her and the pup and they ultimately decided to rehome her as she was perceived to be the problem.

Their loss is my gain and she does now live with Chance, but truthfully it is a delicate balance and she would probably prefer to be an only dog.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have two Cockerpoos. Max my first, has never been an 'only' dog. He came from the breeders to us and our elderly schnauzer. She died so we got Phoebe so Max would have company. Phoebe also came from the breeder straight to us and Max. There's a year and 3 months between them. They get on really well with each other and we really enjoy having both of them in our lives. It's wonderful watching them play and support each other.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

How long are you out for? Another option is a dog walker to come and take her out or dog day care at someone's house so she has company.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your first pup is only seven months...
Obviously I love having multiple dogs and always joke with my OH that the ones we have are first few of ten!
BUT - actually you need to consider a few things - is your Rosie pup as obedient as you want her to be? Much easier to get your second when your first has settled and matured a little - two mad pups could be a lot to take on!
Your relationship with Rosie will change when you bring in a cute new pup - are you prepared for that. The only down side to having more than one dog is that you cannot have that special one on one relationship..
That said my dogs love each other and it is great to watch them interacting.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There must be a golden age to introduce a second pup. Old enough that most of the training is behind you, young enough that the pups will really bond as littermates. I have dozens of reasons why two is better than one, and can think of virtually no reasons not to do it. 2nd from what you've told us Molly's family were in over their heads no matter how many dogs they got.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's called at the same time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I say the more the merrier. I also feel better about leaving them because they have each other to snuggle up with in their big bed. We added Finn to our family when Kirby was 9 months old, and Maisie joined the family when Finn was 10 months old. Recently, we rescued Rufus at 10 months and even he, with his resource guarding and fear of other dogs has been accepted into the fold. Finn and Rufus tend to be mama's boys and Maisie can do no wrong in my husband's heart--but we both have plenty of snuggle time with all of them. Follow your heart.


----------



## carrol (Nov 30, 2013)

thank you for your reply's. my Rosie is 7 months old. she was crate trained from the breeder. I try not to leave her to long in the crate 2 hours at most because she doesn't like to go in. I have to pick her up and put her in it. but she's quiet no probs when she's in it. its my first cockapoo and have fell totally in love with her. I'm getting of the kitchen and utility renovated I would love another cockapoo. my thinking is that they both can go in the utility once renovated and keep each other company when left alone for the short time. 

we go on holiday in july I'm taking her with us so don't want to get another till we come back. Rosie will be 1 year old then.


----------



## carrol (Nov 30, 2013)

thank you for your reply's. my Rosie is 7 months old. she was crate trained from the breeder. I try not to leave her to long in the crate 2 hours at most because she doesn't like to go in. I have to pick her up and put her in it. but she's quiet no probs when she's in it. its my first cockapoo and have fell totally in love with her. I'm getting of the kitchen and utility renovated I would love another cockapoo. my thinking is that they both can go in the utility once renovated and keep each other company when left alone for the short time. 

we go on holiday in july I'm taking her with us so don't want to get another till we come back. Rosie will be 1 year old then.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I got Sid when Molly was about 15 months old, I would have got one sooner if I had found the right one. When I did I had to wait for Sid to be born. 
The most I leave them is 3.5 - 4 hours and this is only 3 times a week. Both are confined to the kitchen when I'm out,that way I know they're safe. I do not crate them and when I'm home they have the run of the house. Happy to sleep in the lounge or follow me around the house. 
They're good company for each other and play fight with their toys. 
I had the fear that when I got Sid, Molly would no longer need or want cuddles from me because she had Sid and Sid wouldn't want them because he would get attached only to Molly. Well how wrong could I be they like their moments alone,but equally both want lots of attention and cuddles from me. 
Well I'm all for two or more and if you feel you want two then go for it,I'm super glad I did


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Rosie being 1 would be a good age if you do get another.

Some cockapoos do outgrow the crate - mine was one of them. He was crate trained at the breeder also and we started off that way but as he got older he stopped wanting to go in so we left the door open and he chose to sleep on a blanket instead. So that might be something to consider also.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

With Dot I just left the door of her crate open and she chose to sleep in there or in Kiki's bed with her - over time we increased how much access the dogs had to the rest of the house - now we just shut bedroom and bathroom doors - but they can go anyplace else that they like while we are out.


----------

